# hvac fan switch?



## ecowheeler (Aug 20, 2004)

The switch operating the hvac blower should have five positions(off, 1, 2, 3, 4). Does this switch commonly fail? I've seen both a '98 and a '00 Sentra with only one fan speed functioning(the highest setting, in both cases). Thanks in advance for any info.


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

ecowheeler said:


> The switch operating the hvac blower should have five positions(off, 1, 2, 3, 4). Does this switch commonly fail? I've seen both a '98 and a '00 Sentra with only one fan speed functioning(the highest setting, in both cases). Thanks in advance for any info.


The cable behind the switch has been known to fail. This happened to the temp dial in my Spec V a few weeks after I got it. They ordered the wrong part, assuming that it was the speed dial the went out. 98' sentra is a diffrent chassis, so I'm not sure if it is the same issue with them also. Good news is it seems to happen early in the cars life and thus it is a warrenteed repair.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

Since we are on this topic, could someone explain this to me? The B15 SE-R have fan switch failure? I never knew it was an issure in the B15 SE-Rs?


----------



## BlackoutSpecV (May 8, 2002)

NickZac said:


> Since we are on this topic, could someone explain this to me? The B15 SE-R have fan switch failure? I never knew it was an issure in the B15 SE-Rs?


To my knowledge the problem was mainly with 2000-2002 cars, at least thats what the dealer led me to believe... that was early in 2003, so it could be accross the entire platform (B15).


----------



## CustomSentra (May 29, 2003)

In the B13 the blower motor resistor failing is a common problem. I don't know if that is what is happening with the B15 model. If your having this problem in your B13, replace your blower motor resistor.


----------



## goatty9 (Jun 2, 2005)

CustomSentra said:


> In the B13 the blower motor resistor failing is a common problem. I don't know if that is what is happening with the B15 model. If your having this problem in your B13, replace your blower motor resistor.



what is the cable called. What do you ask for at the dealer?


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

more n likely its the blower motor resistor that has gone bad----this will cause you blower to only work in 1 or 2 positions


----------



## goatty9 (Jun 2, 2005)

I just repaired my blower motor resistor, easier fix than you think. I had the same problem, fan control only worked on 4. After reading this tread, I went to a wrecher's yard looking for some else and notice a similar sentra 2000-2004 had its dash apart. I appeared to have a cable only for the temp and air direction switch. Not the fan control. I figured it was resistor. The part was only $27 + tax CDN at the dealer. ( Parts guy said it is common on all Nissans to go) Removed my glove box and 4 screws later a new resistor. I had for gotten how quiet the fan was when it wasn't on full.


----------



## marksdaleblvd (Mar 13, 2007)

My cable went bad on my temperature control knob...it is stuck on the high setting, I have a 2001 Sentra. What is the part called and how much is it? It is hard to fix?

Mark


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

um there are no cables there if its like ine when you pull out the heater controls you will noice that they are circuits with many wires attached not just one cable


----------



## marksdaleblvd (Mar 13, 2007)

cral said:


> um there are no cables there if its like ine when you pull out the heater controls you will noice that they are circuits with many wires attached not just one cable


Ill see if i can take pics of it, but there is a physical cable that moves when i move my temperature control.

Mark


----------



## cral (Jul 24, 2005)

interesting


----------



## STEALTHY SENTRA (Sep 1, 2009)

Just for info:the cable controls the damper or in otherwords the flap for control of interior/exterior air mix.


----------

